# what have you achieved this week?



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

since we always focus seem to focus on our failures i thought it'd be nice to acknowledge what we've achieved. it doesn't matter how small or insignificant you think it is. 

here are mine for the week:
_finally _went outside for a run + ran 400 metres more than i did last time
exercised four times
finally bought new underwear
cleaned out my wardrobe
made an appointment with my doctor
cleaned the kitchen every day
haven't fasted or felt guilty about my food choices
did all my housework before the weekend

..that's it for now, i don't want anyone to feel bad. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good idea for a thread. Sounds like a successful week for you.

For me:

Went clubbing in Macau, and it was full on clubbing with dirty dancing and the lot.
Was able to hold a convo with a stranger.
Managed to get through the whole airport customs thing on my own which has always kinda scared me since it's judge central.
Organised to see a friend (though still holding out on doing it for the rest...sigh).
Managed to say goodbye to everyone at a bbq properly including hugs and kisses for the ladies which has always been an issue for me.
Organised to have lunch with my old boss.

About it I think.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the idea the more we can focus on our achievements the better

-Made a phone call I've been putting off for a while and had been beating my self up for not making.
-Went to an open house which I have been terrified of doing for a while.
-Congratulate a person at work I don't know to well (on a recent achievement) and had a short conversation with them.
-Rode my motorbike in the rain for the first time very scary experience (I only just recently started riding).
-Posted the above comments with personal detail I don't usually like to go into because I have this irrational fear someone I know in real life will look at all these things and piece together who I am.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I made then received a very nice phone call, it was hard for us both but we got through it;-) I even relaxed enough to enjoy the actual words being said. Sounds strange I know, but when I'm scared I usually go on auto-pilot, I was nervous, but not scared to death, very enjoyable.
I'm not second guessing everything I said!!!!!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Not a big list like some people above me. 
But it felt really good to me.

I went to a traditional Saturday-after-Thanksgiving family party yesterday (That didn't make me nervous- I'm past the anxiety about going to family parties. Now if I could just get over the anxiety of hanging out with even 3 people who aren't related to me...)
Family members always bring good friends to this party. So my cousins had their friend Nick visiting from Jersey. I'd never met him. He was really nice, and by the end of the night, I had decided he was my new favourite person. 
I ended up spending the night at my cousins' house and hung out with my cousins and Nick all morning. 
*I actually feel like I've made a new friend!*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I did lots of little things:
Made a phone call.
Talked a little to flatmate.
Went to a new (different) supermarket.
Walked all over the place.
Went clothes shopping, and used changing rooms.
Disabled my online dating profile (yay no more internet phantoms).


----------



## Marti (Nov 28, 2009)

Ive made an appointment for a consultation with a Hypnotherapist and also joined a local Social Anxiety Workgroup in my area.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I handed in two papers, presented my senior undergrad paper, and worked on a project due next week.

I also made small-talk with the new girl at work.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Went clubbing with one of my ex-coworkers and her twin sister. Danced with both of them at the same time and I'm pretty sure half the guys in the club were jealous of me. Ha. At least I got to experience one night in heaven. That's probably the only social thing I've done in the past 3 months.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I finished some of my assignments early for one of my classes.
I biked 2 days in a row

hm...thats about all I got...


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

-Hung out with high school friends over break although I was really nervous that it would turn out bad. It went well though.
-Got in touch with an old friend from high school and offered to catch up some time


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Today I sent an email to the counseling centre at my university, asking if their services would be ideal for someone who thinks they might have SAD or something related. This would be my first step ever towards seeking help. Hopefully it leads somewhere.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Today I sent an email to the counseling centre at my university, asking if their services would be ideal for someone who thinks they might have SAD or something related. This would be my first step ever towards seeking help. Hopefully it leads somewhere.


Hey, good for you! I just recently started seeing a counsellor at my college for my social anxiety and depression. It's only been a few appointments so far, but it seems to be making me less depressed, anyway.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> Hey, good for you! I just recently started seeing a counsellor at my college for my social anxiety and depression. It's only been a few appointments so far, but it seems to be making me less depressed, anyway.


Thanks 

What is it like, is it like that stereotypical psychiatrist's office with a patient lying on a couch talking about their childhood while a guy who looks like Freud smokes a cigar while taking notes? One thing I wonder about is the qualifications of the counsellors, I'm not sure if they would know how to diagnose me or anything like that.

I do find that since sending that email I've been in a pretty decent mood just at the thought of the potential for positive change.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have to admit though, part of me is kind of nervous about going in.


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

Ran a level 3 in a fitness 'beep test' with half of my gym class watching. (I probably only know what I'm talking about here.)
Stayed over at a friend's place.
Talked to my english teacher after class.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

daisycakes said:


> Ran a level 3 in a fitness 'beep test' with half of my gym class watching. (I probably only know what I'm talking about here.)
> Stayed over at a friend's place.
> Talked to my english teacher after class.


ooh i remember the beep tests. way to go! i hated doing anything in gym with people watching me, but luckily i was often out of shape and would be among the first people to be out for the beep test, heh. it would be fun if i didn't have to do it with other people.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> What is it like, is it like that stereotypical psychiatrist's office with a patient lying on a couch talking about their childhood while a guy who looks like Freud smokes a cigar while taking notes? One thing I wonder about is the qualifications of the counsellors, I'm not sure if they would know how to diagnose me or anything like that.
> 
> I do find that since sending that email I've been in a pretty decent mood just at the thought of the potential for positive change.


No, my counsellor is brilliant. She sits just across from me, lets me talk for a few minutes about _________, and then starts a sort of conversation based on whatever I'm talking about (anxiety/depression/otherwise therapy-related, obviously). We talk about things that made me nervous since my last appointment, and she usually asks me what I was thinking in the situation. Sort of helps me realise what I'm usually thinking and saying to myself and helps me come up with more positive things to tell myself instead of the negative stuff I'm usually thinking. 
Hopefully you'll get a counsellor who will be helpful too...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> No, my counsellor is brilliant. She sits just across from me, lets me talk for a few minutes about _________, and then starts a sort of conversation based on whatever I'm talking about (anxiety/depression/otherwise therapy-related, obviously). We talk about things that made me nervous since my last appointment, and she usually asks me what I was thinking in the situation. Sort of helps me realise what I'm usually thinking and saying to myself and helps me come up with more positive things to tell myself instead of the negative stuff I'm usually thinking.
> Hopefully you'll get a counsellor who will be helpful too...


Oh, interesting. Thanks alot.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

-Helped a friend out by working at a huge party she was having for her mum's and sister's birthdays. There were about 80-90 people there, and I went around offering drinks and snacks. Then I set up the dinner tables.
-Went to the movies with a friend and someone I didn't know.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay, my thread is popular. :b Haha.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

This past weekend I was the happiest i've been in a loooong time. I never felt depressed or bored the whole time which for me is a rarity. I dunno how long this will last but i'm enjoying it for now.

- Had my first Thanksgiving with my friends. Usually I only have it with my parents so it felt good to share it with friends for once.

- Went to a party on Friday and had a great time. Made several new friends and strengthened current friendships.

- Had no SA at work all weekend and had some good conversations with a few female friends.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I did the dishes a couple a days ago. I am the ****ing man.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Started working out again after a bad flu.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

got thru a crap day yesterday.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Went to the first day of a new class on Tuesday, despite being incredibly nervous and worried I was going to have a panic attack, and have gone every day this week, even getting in early to start working.
Met with my partners for class.
And I'm doing great (so far).


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

Since it's nearly impossible for me to work and concentrate in my own room, I stayed after school today and got some work done in the library. I was really nervous though and I probably wouldn't have gone if it weren't for another girl also being there. I would have probably signed off earlier if she had left before me so I wouldn't be alone with the librarians.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wed: Pub with friends
Thurs: Dream Theater Concert
Fri: Movie and Club with friends

Awesome week!


----------



## cowboysfan14 (Jun 13, 2009)

I had a pretty good week. I hate when people walk by me and ignore me after I had just talked to them the other day. So I decided to grab anyone's attention that I didn't want to be ignored by. Everytime I felt ignored, I said hi to the person. I still don't know why they ignored me, but I noticed after I went up to them, they wanted to talk again. Go figure. Anyway, did that three or four times and am really proud!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> Went to the first day of a new class on Tuesday, despite being incredibly nervous and worried I was going to have a panic attack, and have gone every day this week, even getting in early to start working.
> Met with my partners for class.
> And I'm doing great (so far).


Additionally...
I went to two club meetings on campus. 
I joined the school newspaper and am writing an article for the next issue. 
I went to the library to renew some books. 
I went to visit a professor. I feel comfortable around him, but waiting in the hall outside his office while he's with another student makes me incredibly anxious.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Talked to this girl for the first time who I've liked for a while. It went surprisingly smoothly, we could have kept talking a lot longer but I had to leave, no awkward silences or any of that rubbish.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Did a presentation today which went much better than the last one I did.


----------



## Maladapted Sharkbait (Dec 7, 2009)

Lemme see...

-I apologized to my dad for a fight we had
-I did an over the phone intake for something
-I went to group therapy
-I talked to my therapist and found out she supports my attempts at fixing a relationship
-I cleaned the house up a bit for my parents without being asked
-I finished a book(surprising with my lack of concentration)
-I fixed my mp3 player after it being broken for a week
-I have felt very confident in the direction I'm taking in my life


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm....

anger, bitterness, resentment, self recriminations - it's been a full week so far.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

started working for internship. the work i am doing has been kind of boring, but in any case if i look at it positively it might not be so bad  

i'll keep trying to communicate to my colleagues, although at times I feel like I cannot get along with them. They are good people, but I do not know what to say to them. But I'll say anything anyways!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Started going to the gym, changed my diet and lost a couple of KG. But then I was bad on Sunday, went to Subway thinking it was healthy but no. I also bought an Iced Coffee, those two things put 2kg back on. 

I'm going to the gym this arvo, need the excersize.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Did a fairly good job of helping my family get the house organised for Christmas - despite coming down with a pretty annoying cold this week!


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

I made the decision to go for an in person hearing next week to contest/deal with a parking ticket I got that I can't afford to pay.

I worked and moved a small bit in a positive direction with my portfolio book I need to finish to look for work.

I organized my paperwork from the web design class I just finished, having dealt with the discouragement from getting a C.

I finished sending Christmas greetings to everyone I'd planned to, including one woman who is being treated for cancer, which I think was helpful for her.

I was responsible with doing errands.

I am responsible with putting in my time working so far 12 hours although a holiday week. I'd like to increase but working alone at home I push myself and usually get 20.

Now it's time to party.


----------

